# Need help on releasing in Phoenix,AZ



## bluedove (May 8, 2013)

I have been caring for a young pigeon for a couple of weeks. He is eating on its own now, has gained strength and is flying pretty well.
I'm thinking of releasing him in the near future. Can someone from the Phoenix, AZ area suggest some release sites (parks with established flocks, good food sources)? I would appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for saving your Pigeon Friend's life.

Have you also read up here on the Soft Release process ? Very important, just wanna make sure you know you cannot just let your pal go free in a single shot. You need tp do an acclimation process, about a week long, maybe 10-15 minutes/day....


----------



## bluedove (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Yes I am aware of the soft release process. But I want to find a good area for him first, where he will have everything he needs.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotcha...just checkin' 

I think we have some Phx members, hopefully someone will chime in.

Good plan, though. Best of luck !


----------

